# Sur Pro vs Sur mag stilts (dual poles)



## Terrence35 (Aug 25, 2012)

Whats the difference?


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

I've found the Sur Mag Dual Pole stilts to be more comfortable & stable than my old stilts. For the first 25 years of my drywall career I wore Dura Stilts. Now, if I go back to the Dura Stilts, I feel like a newbie on stilts! :blink:
The dual pole stilts seem strange at first, but once you get used to them, you won't want to go back! :thumbup:


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

The Sur-Mags are made of magnesium rather than aluminum. When you pick them up they don't feel lighter, but after long periods of time on them you will notice the difference.


----------

